

AT&T releases earnings; iPhone customers not fleeing to Verizon - anderzole
http://www.edibleapple.com/at-iphone-customers-not-fleeing-to-verizon/

======
entangld
I'm pretty sure a lot of them are waiting for the iPhone5

